# For my daughter.



## Garmorn (May 8, 2003)

My daughter is going a way to collage this summer and wants to find a group near St. Louis and/or Decatur Ill.

She has played for almost 8 years and loves both story and combat in a game. Her favorite classes are Cleric, Rogue and Druid.

If can contact her through me at Garmorn 

Thanks.

Garmorn


----------

